# Natural BFP after failed IVF, how long after?



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi

I just wondered if anyone who's had a natural BFP after IVF, how long after their treatment ended was it?  

I have tubal problems so am not actually sure if I can have a natural BFP but just wanted to ask.

Thank you x


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

I had a natural BFP 6 weeks after my BFN cycle in 2012, saldy that pregnancy didn't last as there were chromosome issues but it can a does happen a lot, lots of luck xx


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you, I'm sorry for your loss   xx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Mine was 2/3 months after. Ended in a long and drawn out mc but a bfp nevertheless

Xxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

I had my icsi cycle in sept 09 ending in mc at 5.5 wks. imagibe my shock when i found out at end of nov i was naturally pregnant. severe mf issues. DS is now 4.
it can happen! 
good luck 
jade xx


----------

